# GenieGo 2 Latest Firmware



## zdman (May 26, 2006)

Does anyone know what the latest firmware revision is for the GenieGo 2?
The reason I ask is that yesterday my GenieGo started blinking amber which seems to indicate it is getting a new firmware download. Unfortunately, it continued blinking for well over an hour (not sure who long it was blinking before I saw it) so I ended up hitting the reset to bring it back online. I don't know Directv was pushing a new firmware update yesterday or if there is some kind of problem with my unit.

Thanks.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I also saw the blinking amber light for a while last night...working fine this morning without any interaction.

The latest firmware appears to be v 2.3.p-15-90274


----------



## zdman (May 26, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I also saw the blinking amber light for a while last night...working fine this morning without any interaction.
> 
> The latest firmware appears to be v 2.3.p-15-90274


Thanks. That appears to be the version I am running so I am guessing mine did update last night. Just not sure why it did not come back on its own. Somewhere I read updates take about 15 minutes but that was definitely not the case. The good news is I did not mess anything up by rebooting it.


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

Is this firmware only for the GG2?
I have the GG1 and my firmware is 1.8.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Juanus said:


> Is this firmware only for the GG2?
> I have the GG1 and my firmware is 1.8.


The listed version above is for GG2 only.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Juanus said:


> Is this firmware only for the GG2?
> I have the GG1 and my firmware is 1.8.


Current firmware for the GG1 is 1.8.p19-90266


----------

